# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Zouden laxeermiddelen enkel op recept verkrijgbaar moeten zijn?

## Petra717

Met een beetje vertraging hier dan toch het eerste discussie onderwerp :Wink:  

Januari betekent voor veel mensen de "feestkilo's" van december er weer af te krijgen. Verschillende dieetvormen worden daarbij gebruikt. Er bestaat vele vormen van gezond diëten, maar het kan op de foute manier. Wanneer een persoon doorslaat in het diëten, kan dit flink uit de hand lopen, met als gevolg een eetstoornis tot gevolg. Anorexia nervosa is hier een voorbeeld van.
Een foute manier van diëten is met behulp van laxeermiddelen. Veel mensen weten dat deze medicijnen niet gezond zijn, maar toch worden ze gebruikt. Volgens mij wordt het gevaar van laxeermiddelen zwaar onderschat! 

Nou is mijn vraag die ik graag ter discussie wil stellen: 

*Zouden laxeermiddelen enkel op recept verkrijgbaar moeten zijn? 

Zou dit het aantal ongelukken met/door laxeermiddelen kunnen verminderen?*

_Ter informatie: Leontien heeft op de volgende link een artikel over 
laxeermiddelen geplaatst.http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=3591_

Ben heel benieuwd naar jullie mening!

Toodles,
petra

----------


## Déylanna

Ja, ik vind dat laxeermiddelen uitsluitend alleen op recept verkrijgbaar moet zijn. Of daarmee de ongelukken verkleint worden???? Ik denk dat het wel bijdraagt aan het minderen van misbruik van laxeermiddelen. Maar of de ongelukken daarmee ruim voldoende afnemen, daar zet ik mijn vraagtekens dan weer bij.

Ik vind uberhaupt dat geneesmiddelen alleen op recept verkrijgbaar moeten zijn. Zoiets hoort niet bij bijvoorbeeld de albert heijn of kruidvat te liggen. Dat hoort gewoon lekker bij de apotheek liggen.
En wat betreft die laxeermiddelen wat gebruikt wordt om af te vallen........
Volgens mij val je daar niet eens van af. Naar mijn mening droog je daar alleen maar vanuit als je continue aan de diarree bent. En het is zeker niet goed voor je lichaam!

Dus om terug te komen op het onderwerp: Ik denk dat het beter is om het op recept te verkrijgen.

gr
Déy..

----------


## Miranda777

Ook ik sluit me bij Déylanna aan. 

Laxeermiddelen zouden niet 'vrij' verkrijgbaar mogen zijn. Denk wel dat het ergens de misbruikt zal verminderen. Maar dat het vooral de kans op misbruik en ongelukken wordt vermindert, wanneer men laxeermiddelen enkel op recept geeft. Wel wil ik hierbij melden dat laxeermiddelen dan ook niet 'zomaar' op recept gegeven worden... Voor sommige geneesmiddelen worden echt zonder omwegen recepten uitgeschreven. Dat mag dan niet gebeuren met laxeermiddelen! Alleen dan kunnen we misbruik en ongelukken tegen gaan!! 

Dus ja, laxeermiddelen zouden alleen op recept verkrijgbaar mogen zijn! 

Knuffel, 
Miranda

----------


## Justify

Ik vind dat laxeermiddelen inderdaad alleen met een recept verkrijgbaar zouden moeten zijn. Teneerste door het misbruik van jongeren, maar ook ouderen die denken dat het een normaal afvalmiddel is. Een arts schrikt dan af. Dus dan zouden er waarschijnlijk ook minder ongelukken door komen en zeker minder schade.
En tentweede er zijn ook mensen die het echt gebruiken voor een obstipatie, maar die kunnen er te snel naar grijpen. Soms ligt het aan het feit dat ze te weinig vezels in hun voeding hebben, of iets anders gerelateerd aan hun voedingspatroon en een arts zal dat beter kunnen inschatten.

----------


## Riekepiek

Ja op recept !
Er moet een GOEDE reden voor zijn dat iemand het gebruikt. Inderdaad niet voor afvallen (lees reactie hierboven)
Daarbij gebruiken plagers het ook als grapjes. Opzich vind ik het heel grappig, maar zou het niet leuk vinden als ze het bij mij zouden doen  :Smile:  zeer onprettig.

----------


## Nikky278

Ik vind het een lastige... Aan de ene kant zeg ik ja, ze zouden enkel op recept verkrijgbaar moeten zijn. Dit zal zeker het aantal misbruikers verminderen. 
Aan de andere kant, als je op een moment dat er geen huisarts te bereiken is last krijgt van de race, is het wel fijn dat je even naar de drogist kunt rennen...

Maar vind wel dat het aantal ongelukken zwaarder weegt dan het gemak. Dus op zich zou het wel verstandig zijn...

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik vind dat lax middelen enkel bij de apotheek verkrijgbaar mogen zijn...nu liggen ze in Nederland gewoon in de rekken van iedere drogisterij!!!

----------


## Sanne&Daan

JJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA denk dat dat wel zou helpen bij het aantal ongelukken en verslaafde...

----------


## SilviaB

helemaal mee eens!
veel moeilijker om eraan te komen, en idd een dokter schrikt af voor mensen die het om andere redenen dan goed zijn gebruiken. laxeerpillen alleen op recept dus!

----------


## Luuss0404

Laxeermiddelen zouden alleen via dokter en apotheek verkrijgbaar moeten zijn. Daar kunnen ze mensen goed informeren over het gebruik van het medicijn en kijken of er iets anders ten grondslag ligt. Wat betreft dat ik vind dat het verkrijgbaar moet zijn bij de apotheek, mijn vader is zo'n persoon dat als hij op vakantie is hij ineens niet meer naar de wc kan (ookal eet hij wat hij hier ook eet en drinkt hij wat hij hier drinkt) dus dan is snel een laxeermiddel bij de apotheek halen handiger dan eerst een afspraak maken bij de dokter (wat hier ellelang duurt). Haal gelijk ook hoestdranken uit het assortiment bij deze winkels en laat die ook alleen bij de dokter/apotheekl verkrijgbaar zijn, dan krijgen we ook geen jongeren die het gaan misbruiken om snel, goedkoop en makkelijk high te worden. De enige medicatie waarvan ik vind dat je die wel bij een kruidvat kan kopen zijn paracetamols of ibuprofens, voor de rest is het beter op recept te verkrijgen of met gedegen advies van een apotheker.

----------


## christel1

Ik vind het wel makkelijk als ik naar nederland ga om mijn voorraad panadol te gaan kopen bij Di of Kruidvat want in België is dit gewoon 2 maal zo duur en de apotheek is hier niet open op zaterdagnamiddag en dan zal je altijd zien, je krijgt hoofdpijn en je hebt niks in huis. En Axel is maar een klein uurtje rijden van hier uit en er is markt op zaterdag. Ook neusspray koop ik daar en maagzuurtabletten maar laxeertabletten daar begin ik nu echt niet zo maar aan, heb ze soms wel nodig maar gebruik ze liever zo weinig mogelijk. 
Greetz
Christel1

----------

